# DOTM May 2012 Photo Submissions



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The theme this month is dogs with their non-dog and non-human friends. So pictures of your dog(s) with a cat, bird, rodent, reptile, etc. but no people! Only one picture submission per member please!

Submissions close May 10th. Happy posting!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This one for now....may possibly change.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Sprocket looks very dissaproving LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

damn, I was hoping to enter the May one now that I finally have a good camera! but my dogs don't have any other non canine or human friends LOL!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sako & his BFF Brody:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh come on guys, we have to have more than 2 submissions!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is this where we are supposed to "like" the ones we like the best?

Maybe I could get a photo of Rebel killing a June bug.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm. The only thing that might be possible with Mateo and another animal would be of him stalking a pigeon...

Not sure if that would qualify as a non-human "friend", lol.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the only picture I have of Ruby with the cats, otherwise she is always chasing them or bugging them lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

No this isn't the "liking" thread, just the submissions thread. And Rebel killing a june bug sounds kind of adorable.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

All of my cats and guinea pigs were alive in the non-digital age. I have a ton of pictures from then, but it would require 'scanning' and and actual effort on my part! :faint:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Heres mine. Shadow and Smokey


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Does the animal have to be alive?


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tomorrow night I'll post one  I'm house sitting for the weekend and all my pics are on my comp


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Can I put a picture of Aspen catching/killing a crow? If I can find it?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Can I put a picture of Aspen catching/killing a crow? If I can find it?


I'm not a mod but i say YES YES YES! Ran told me I could post one of Rebel killing a June bug. Not quite as manly as a crow!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Madison with Armani.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> I'm not a mod but i say YES YES YES! Ran told me I could post one of Rebel killing a June bug. Not quite as manly as a crow!


Ok...off to look for it!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok well, the good news is I found it! But the bad is that it's on my mom's 35mm film camera. I do have one of Aspen and the possum though...but it's rather bloody.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have one of Bailey with a dead squirrel tucked under her front leg. So sweet, it's like a hug...
I also have the ones of my cat with the little Dachshund puppy but the background is so ugly I don't think it would look good in a calendar.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Madison with Armani.
> 
> View attachment 7337


Oh my gosh so cute! The bunny looks bigger then the dog! <3


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Kat said:


> Oh my gosh so cute! The bunny looks bigger then the dog! <3


He was. He passed away several months ago but was HUGE and such a sweet boy. He liked everyone and everything other than male rabbits. He had a girlfriend and no other rabbits were allowed near her.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok let's not do anything bloody, it's going in a calendar for everyone after all! If there's a way to get Rebel sniffing the June bug before its untimely demise, that would probably be better. But I am happy to see more pictures coming in now, keep up the good work!


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

gee, Rilee killed a chicken today... shouldda snapped the pic before it died :z Stupid boy....

This is Buddy and Sophie, I had juuust gotten home from work, and was going potty, they both came in and layed at my feet waiting for me to finish so they could get pets lol so patient


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I actually have a submission for this one lol
Here is Raj with Malice the tortie cat =)


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

This was taken Christmas Eve. The dogs really liked the cats' new bed too!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I'm so sad to miss this one!!

I have soo many of Brody and Ducki, I planned to enter them.....but they are all on my computer, which doesn't have internet right now and isn't even able to turn on!!:frown:
Sad!!

That being said good luck to everyone!!:wave:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Not the best picture but I loved what the TV says in the background which was totally by coincidence


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a picture of Tucker cleaning "His" babies while I was cleaning their cage out. There are five baby rats. He loves them to pieces. He baths them and lies his head over top of them and goes to sleep. It was hard to get a picture that wasn't mid-lick. I only have my camera phone, so I don't know about the quality :/


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Peyton with her ball python friend Eden.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't forget, tomorrow is the last day to submit pictures for this month! I hope we can get a few more entries!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Peyton with her ball python friend Eden.


Yikes! First time I've seen a dog with a snake buddy!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

xellil said:


> Yikes! First time I've seen a dog with a snake buddy!


My dogs love the snakes!


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

Gris wanted to show off his buddy Adamo.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Not a great picture, but chickens are very hard to get good pictures of!!


----------

